# The Haarp Machine tabs?



## JosephAOI (Oct 14, 2012)

Anyone have any Haarp Machine tabs? Looking for Esoteric Agenda, Lower The Populace and Machine Over particularly.

Here's The Escapist Notion:

The Escapist Notion Guitar Pro Tab (ver 2) by The Haarp Machine @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## edonmelon (Oct 24, 2012)

I did a pretty rough one for Extension to One. If you feel there is something off, well... I just felt the riffs out so there might be some imperfections (or maybe LOTS).

Extension to One.gp5

Hope it helps! I'm working on Esoteric Agenda right now.


----------



## Randy (Oct 24, 2012)

I tabbed out the lead from Pleiadian Keys. I don't know if there's another copy floating around yet or not but I just decided to do it as an 'ear training' exercise. Only problem I ran into is that I REALLY blow at working out the standard notation (whole, half, etc.) to work around the phrasing, so that part isn't right yet.

If there's not another one out there yet, I'll see if I can wrap it up when I get home. If not, maybe I'll just post it as-is to at least get the notes out there and somebody else who's better with the program can fix the phrasing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 24, 2012)

There are some tabs posted in the megathread


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 25, 2012)

Randy, if you're having trouble with the note values, send me what you have and I can fix it up. I've been using guitar pro to write music for long enough to be able to do pretty much anything with it.

Anyone have Lower The Populace's main riff at all? Or can anyone tab out Machine Over from the Strandberg video?


EDIT: Cleaned this tab up:
Extension to One.gp5


----------



## Sikthness (Nov 4, 2012)

Will trade Esoteric Agenda tab for Lower the Populace tab. Will consider trading just for that awesome first riff that repeats


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 4, 2012)

I would love to see a human play that extension to one GP file note for note.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 4, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> I would love to see a human play that extension to one GP file note for note.



What part looks "impossible"? I can't play any of it but it didn't look totally impossible


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 5, 2012)

Pretty much the entire thing, bar 21 + in particular. To play all those string skips and rhythms at that speed on a distortion tone. I just don't see it happening. Now I see why the guy plays to a guitar backing track live. 

Would be great to see a single take of Al doing that song. Not an overdub.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 5, 2012)

If maniacal cant play it, then it really probably isnt playable.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't mean it like that. This stuff is on a new level of difficulty with all the string skips, double stops and the speed. 

Amazing levels of respect to anyone in the world who can play that track note for note without any mistakes.


----------



## Aevolve (Nov 5, 2012)

Really doesn't seem impossible to me. But then again maybe I'm just naive. I'll work on it and see if I can get something recorded once I have these 20+ stitches out of my finger.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 16, 2012)

I want rep for posting this. 

First minute or so of Lower The Populace.

LTP (1).gp5


----------



## Sikthness (Nov 16, 2012)

^you are awesome

edit: ive had an Esoteric Agenda tab for a bit, but don't know how to use those upload sites and cant just attach it to a post here. So if anyone really wants it, maybe I'll give it to the first 3 or so people that PM me. Oh yeah the cool end part is missing, sorry.


----------

